# This site needs more....



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

*
COWBELL!*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

What the...

Rev, are you okay, you aren't going off the rails too are ya?


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

miss_starling said:


> What the...
> 
> Rev, are you okay, you aren't going off the rails too are ya?


I'm a bit overwhelmed/stressed at work. A mountain of work with very tight deadlines and little to no resources to help me. When I feel like that, I try to have some fun/laugh. COWBELL works.

PLUS, its Friday.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

No excuses necessary.

((Bang))


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Then I get emailed 5 pages of alerts from this server.

Feb 15 00:45:28 vz8 kernel: OOM killed process python2.4 (pid=2680, 
ve=2485) (mm=36e1bcc0) exited, free=28512 gen=7974 count=0.
Feb 15 00:45:28 vz8 kernel: OOM killed process cpsrvd-ssl (pid=31618, 
ve=2485) (mm=65bb4ec0) exited, free=30496 gen=7975 count=0.
Feb 15 00:45:28 vz8 kernel: OOM killed process eximstats (pid=2282, 
ve=2485) (mm=a98a9440) exited, free=31152 gen=7976 count=0.
Feb 15 00:45:28 vz8 kernel: OOM killed process exim (pid=814, ve=2485) 
(mm=569ab400) exited, free=31168 gen=7977 count=0.

What does that mean? Not enough memory so its killing the process and taking the site offline. Upgrade time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

A member of the old site "ogrish" had that dude as a avatar, who the hell is he?.. lol

Really Rev, if you don't have a cowbell... buy one:










Check it out... 3 in 1... you'd be laughin like no other pallll... heh


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Revelation said:


> Then I get emailed 5 pages of alerts from this server.
> 
> Feb 15 00:45:28 vz8 kernel: OOM killed process python2.4 (pid=2680,
> ve=2485) (mm=36e1bcc0) exited, free=28512 gen=7974 count=0.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

:idea: ... more cowbell :!:

cheers


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> who the hell is he?.. lol




NEVER QUESTION Bruce Dickinson!

Bruce Dickinson is...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Maiden

IRON ******* MAIDEN!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

There is nothing that cannot be fixed with more cowbell.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Well I feel like an idiot ...
LOL
Now I get it.

God, I'm slow. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

That's it, I'm convinced, I am going to get me a cowbell :lol:

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Revelation said:


> Bruce Dickinson is...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Maiden
> 
> IRON ******* MAIDEN!


I HAVE BEEN INLIGHTEN! *Does a barrel roll*


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

My local psychiatric services have advised me to wear a cowbell, or something similar. It will stop me creeping up on women in dark bars and clubs and scaring them.

Mace in the face really stings.

(Disclaimer#786876: etc)


----------

